# PSP or NDSL



## pgfreak (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a psp, i got a NDSL for x-mas... I wanted it, and now I will give my psp to my bro...

Or I am thinking I might return the NDSL and get another psp for myself...

I am assuming people here would suggest to keep the NDSL... give me reasons why.

I just kept looking on the internet at its games and they are ALL 'kiddy' it seems


opinions?


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 25, 2007)

It has very good mature games
Hotel Dusk, Dementium, ect and a much longer battery life....and some great touchscreen homebrew the PSP can't touch


----------



## Law (Dec 25, 2007)

Also, DS has some kickass games IMO, even if people do think that they're "kiddy".

Tbh, the only reason people think games are "kiddy" is because they arn't full of OMGWTFGORE like most of the titles they play.

The Phoenix Wright series is great, and is one of the main reasons I got a DS.

If you do like gore, there is a port of Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 (with WiFi).

Super Princess Peach really surprised me, and although might be labled as a "kiddy" game, it was really enjoyable.


----------



## pgfreak (Dec 25, 2007)

"and some great touchscreen homebrew the PSP can't touch"
like what??

also, I'm not referring to gore as mature games... how about games that arent mostly little kids and all that? And I saw some videos on gametrailers of pheonix wright and some other lawyer/detective game, looks pretty neat!

FF 12 apparently has kids as the characters


----------



## sekhu (Dec 25, 2007)

get whatever makes you happy. if you're happy with the psp then get another one for yourself and return the dslite. the ndsl has a large number of kiddie games, and a handful of what you would call mature titles.

ndsl will invite you to some new games and genres, whereas with the PSP you get tried and tested, quality titles. it has better homebrew, depending on what you're looking for, and better emulation than the ndsl.

if you're bored with traditional gaming then the ndsl is worth a shot, it's a riskier proposition with the ndsl, as you're not sure how you'll react to some of the gaming innovations, and new genres. The PSP is the safer option if you want to play titles you know and trust.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(pgfreak @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> "and some great touchscreen homebrew the PSP can't touch"
> like what??
> 
> also, I'm not referring to gore as mature games... how about games that arent mostly little kids and all that? And I saw some videos on gametrailers of pheonix wright and some other lawyer/detective game, looks pretty neat!
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=69626

Well, the ones I mentioned are mature and the first one doesn't have any gore - the second is a survival shooter


----------



## pgfreak (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> if you're bored with traditional gaming then the ndsl is worth a shot, it's a riskier proposition with the ndsl, as you're not sure how you'll react to some of the gaming innovations, and new genres. The PSP is the safer option if you want to play titles you know and trust.



This is such a hard choice







waiting to read more opinions


----------



## test84 (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(pgfreak @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> "and some great touchscreen homebrew the PSP can't touch"
> like what??
> 
> also, I'm not referring to gore as mature games... how about games that arent mostly little kids and all that? And I saw some videos on gametrailers of pheonix wright and some other lawyer/detective game, looks pretty neat!
> ...



!
they show them as kids and its the game's type. they are near 18, if you play its predecessor, FF XII you'll see.

IMO, you dont seem to be a DS fan, dont bother that much if you are happy with your PSP, majority of DS games are and will be like these games you've already seen. 

IMO, Decide based on the games you like, If you are more a PlayStation2 fan, PSP is your best shot plus you have GBA support there if you temped with Nintendo games at some time. If you are NES/SNES/GC/Wii fan, you'll find yourself more in love with DS.


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 25, 2007)

Personally, I find DS games alot more fun than PSP. Being "Kiddy" or Mature doesn't really effect me. As long as it is a good game then I'm fine with it.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 25, 2007)

Having both is not an option?. Can never have too many consoles , get the best of everything , never miss a game.


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> Having both is not an option?. Can never have too many consoles , get the best of everything , never miss a game.



This is the correct answer.


----------



## pgfreak (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pgfreak @ Dec 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > "and some great touchscreen homebrew the PSP can't touch"
> ...




I am actually looking for reasons to keep the DS lol.

I might end up keeping it... I will still be able to use my psp whenever my bro comes home.

I went on IGN and looked at games rated 7 and above.... there are some cool ones.... front mission, dragon quest, FF, mega man, contra, worms, mana series
i'm feeling better about the DS slowly lol


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 25, 2007)

1. Mario Kart DS
2. Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
3. Advance Wars: Dual Strike 
4. The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass 
5. New Super Mario Bros.
6. Meteos 
7. Planet Puzzle League 	
8. Kirby: Canvas Curse 	
9. Elite Beat Agents 
10. Tetris DS

These are VERY good games.


----------



## JohnDrake (Dec 26, 2007)

PSP and DS. Like all things, each has its ups and downs. They're both *great* systems.  They truly are.  

However topics like this one are terrible. (no offense mates but I must tell the truth here.)  

Usually they are started by an alt, or a new user (as in this case), and its usually for the purpose of causing trouble.  There should be an outright ban on all topics like this one as they only end in a nerd pissing match.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 26, 2007)

wtf

keep both
and don't trade in gifts like a jerk


----------



## Taras (Dec 26, 2007)

I have both, like them both and enjoy being able to rotate on a whim.


----------



## martin88 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd say get NDS first, then get PSP later.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 26, 2007)

Similar to the ps2 vs Xbox debate. Xbox had alot more power than the Ps2, but the Ps2 had much better games. Same here, Psp has a huge amount of processing power, DS as a lot better games. Depends on what you want to use it for. If you want a portable Media center go for your psp, if you want a portable system built for the sole reason of gaming, keep the DS. 
Games are meant to be fun, so it doesn't matter if they are kiddy or not. If its fun, its fun.


----------



## Cactuar (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd go with the DS.  It might seem kiddy and simple at first glance but I think once you get into it you'll be able to appreciate how fun and unique the DS is.  My DS is the only system I play everyday, my PS2 sees some action on the weekend sometimes.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Incomplete @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> Similar to the ps2 vs Xbox debate. Xbox had alot more power than the Ps2, but the Ps2 had much better games. Same here, Psp has a huge amount of processing power, DS as a lot better games. Depends on what you want to use it for. If you want a portable Media center go for your psp, if you want a portable system built for the sole reason of gaming, keep the DS.
> Games are meant to be fun, so it doesn't matter if they are kiddy or not. If its fun, its fun.



It seems you are forgetting the HUGE library of brilliant PS1 games available for a price off PSN or for free if you have a CFW.
The DSL is a great handheld but as great as its games are, it can't possibly trump years of great games playable on your PSP with an emulator.
Sure the DS has emulators but none of them as good as the PSP's.

If you're talking about a regular PSP with no CFW then don't get it.
PSP games suck bawlz.
For the short time I had a PSP I made sure to try almost every single game available and I found that I only like a few.
I spend the remaining time just playing brilliant PS1 classics.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jan 4, 2008)

After having both consoles from their launch date i can say dslite.
I spend fewer and fewer time playing psp and this only when some major title comes out.
I am still keeping for ffac:crisis core and dissidia .


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 5, 2008)

Love my DS, haven't touched my PSP forever.  I'm excited about all these carts for the DS, and for the PSP, like, meh, I'll downgrade it whenever.  But I do plan to get back into PSP soon.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 22, 2008)

PSP doesnt have a large section of games. NDSL does however. IT has more battery life, and you dont have to worry about break the screen since it isnt huge and can EASILY fit in your pocket. You dont have to worry about breaking it.


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2008)

Both systems have their pro's and con's...
Games are better on the DS, IMO.

Music player, Video player, Photo viewer, Web browsing, and Emulation is better on PSP, IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Overall, I like the DS more, as it's got a lot of good games I like to play + the touchscreen is pwnage.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 22, 2008)

well from experience of owning both consoles i can confidently say that i love my psp more, i still haven't touched my ds lite since i brought my psp slim.


----------



## BakuFunn (Feb 22, 2008)

After I got my PSP I was trying to feel for the stylus. I was like WTF am i doing. I had my launch ds and a ds lite for a long time.
EDIT yea,e me also, after I got my PSP slim I modded it ASAP and have not touched my DS for a few days, but I did play advance wars when my PSP was bricked.
Had to wait for my bro. to get home to use his phone as a mem stick reader


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 23, 2008)

Christ on a cracker.

Keep both of them. Get a flash cart for the DS Lite, and downgrade your PSP. They both have their own unique features that make them great portable consoles. I own both and play them WAY more than the current consoles and PC. Don't be such a dick that you think you can only have one because a general consensus says that one is better than the other.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 26, 2008)

^ He just wanted to ask which one is better.  Calm down.  What you said I totally agree with but you don't have to be mean about it.  Like sure, the DS has good multiplayer games and fun with the stylus and stuff, but the PSP graphics own and it's way more fun on a serious gamer level.  Each has its good and bads.  But no uglies yet.


----------



## Austinz (Feb 26, 2008)

Uhmmm topic creator, i dont want to sound like a hypocrite, but the psp is for n00bs, it has a n00b look, and it doesnt compete with what the ds has to offer. Sometimes you might turn a ds on and wonder why its good, if you do this, your stupid, why wonder, its right infront of your face. . . 

Ok psp has a wide screen, DS . . . . has 2 . . . with the psp you can touch an analogue stick . . with the DS . . you touch the damn screen.

NOW! . . . PSP plays them UMD movies . . . wereas the DS's 2 screens can fold together as you watch a dvd on your widescreen tele, wereas with the psp you have to completely remove it from the room to avoid distractions. . . next up . . graphics

The PSP has good graphics, oh yer sure . . . but on one screen . . . if i have to stare at that one stupid screen for the rest of my life ill scream . . with the ds i got 2 screens to peer over, and while im not doing that I can fold the DS and look at other things, then open them again to the 2 screens, also the ds hosts lower pixel rates, so in 3d games our characters look more edgy and old school, making our experiences always a classic.

NEXT . . . DS has pictochat, in this growing day and age its like a crime drawing pictures of penises on paper then just simply throwing them away, trees are being wasted . . . solution . . pictochat, draw, erase . . draw erase. . . 

All in all, psp wins


----------



## fischju (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Austinz @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Uhmmm topic creator, i dont want to sound like a hypocrite, but the psp is for n00bs, it has a n00b look, and it doesnt compete with what the ds has to offer. Sometimes you might turn a ds on and wonder why its good, if you do this, your stupid, why wonder, its right infront of your face. . .
> 
> Ok psp has a wide screen, DS . . . . has 2 . . . with the psp you can touch an analogue stick . . with the DS . . you touch the damn screen.
> 
> ...



Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Austinz @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Uhmmm topic creator, i dont want to sound like a hypocrite, but the psp is for n00bs, it has a n00b look, and it doesnt compete with what the ds has to offer. Sometimes you might turn a ds on and wonder why its good, if you do this, your stupid, why wonder, its right infront of your face. . .
> ...



Seconded.


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Austinz @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> ...



A post worthy of all the idiot fanboys on GameFAQS.

PSP and DS fans should thank each other every day.  (And ZeWarrior should have remained banned.  And here I though the MODS had come to their senses.  Next stop...GBATEMPFAQS)


----------



## saulin (Mar 18, 2008)

I have both and well sad but true. I don't play them much at all. I preffer to play emulators on my PSP many times than the actual games and sometimes I preffer to play GBA games rather than DS games.

I think both have great games. If I had to choose I would keep the PSP because it has more power for emulators. Plus some good games have come out for it. Oh yeah don't forget that the PSP now can play just about any PS1 game as well with CFW.


----------



## PlooBloo (Mar 30, 2008)

If I had money to fling, I'd get both, but NDSL > PSP imho. Better battery life, more games that appeals to a larger crowd, homebrew (though PSP homebrew's way better. Only reason I want one), Moonshell kinda takes away the whole PSP = movie player pro of a PSP.


----------



## PlooBloo (Mar 30, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> ...



I lol'd at the original post. >_> 

Oh, how I love drawing penises in pictochat with strangers!


----------



## Omgwtfisthat (Mar 30, 2008)

DSL, I was actually one of those PSP fanboys on youtube swearing at people who thought DSL was better, oh how I failed. I got over the PSP quite quickly, not enough good games. DSL !!


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 30, 2008)

huh? psp still exist? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



seriously...  everyone i know has been selling his psp after just a few weeks. a ds is just better.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 30, 2008)

PSP games suck. The PSP doesn't.
The PSP is an awesome emulator machine and thats the only reason I'll be getting one.
A slim with a phat battery and games run from the memstick will make the battery last insanely long so it'll truly be portable.

PS1, SNES, NES. More than 30 years of awesome games to be played so who needs original PSP gams?

The DS has much better games though, a lot of them quite addicting.
And the backwards compatibilty with GBA means its a solid device on its own too.
In the end its just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Mar 30, 2008)

I also agree DSL, for me Nintendo is about the interaction with the game revolutionary controls on the Wii and DSL analogue joysticks will become less and less.  Take Zelda Phantom Hourglass as an example amongst others some of the puzzles have you shouting at the DS.  The Wii has brought console gaming to the masses not through high spec graphics and high end processors etc. but purely by making one feel immersed in a game.

PSP specs. technically better but interaction is better with DSL. IMHO


----------



## Gman 101 (Mar 30, 2008)

Like saulin, I also have both consoles. I think both are awesome, but I play DS mainly to play GBA games, which can also be emulated on the PSP...

The PSP has great games such as Final Fantasy, Medal of Honor, GTA (the BEST), Midnight Club 3 (beats all the street racing games there are on DS) and others like Ace Combat (which can't be done on DS because the graphics would simply hinder the gameplay greatly). Funnily enough, you've even got a DS emulator on PSP (it can play MKDS I think at full speed or something...)

DS is also good, especially in terms of piracy. The only problem is that the games to pirate aren't THAT wonderfully awesome (save Mario Kart and Advance Wars). PSP is harder to pirate games with because games are so f*cking massive and take forever to download, as well as downgrading the PSP being a pain up the ass.

All in all, if you prefer something which emulates everything including the DS itself, go for a PSP. If you want a DS because it's cool, and it's still got a few good games and a few decent games, then go for it!

Best solution: buy both and the sell the one you don't like for a profit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I forgot to mention, the PSP has better wireless capabilities and supports more wireless formats (like WPA, which my DS doesn't support). I don't know about web surfing (because my DS can't use my network), but the PSP is great at doing it, but make sure you get the PSP Slim for web browsing because of it's 64MB of ram. You can even use MSN through mobile.msn.com in the web browser (albeit the chatting is not as convenient, it uses a phone keypad style keyboard)


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 31, 2008)

Plus, DS games are better for multiplayer; a lot of the games on the DS are.  The PSP are mainly solo play, with a few good multiplayer ones.  And another thing, Cooking Mama on DS = chick magnet.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 31, 2008)

i have a dsl but i think i would enjoy a psp too
although many of the games are "kiddy" (all the gamez that end in z, particularly)
a lot of them are really fun and the wifi is also a cool feature
psp has better graphics fershure
but the ds is just cooler :]


----------



## Hitto (Mar 31, 2008)

I own both, (in b4 IDORT)
I'd say DS.
PSP is a great emulator machine, but once you go through the library of maybe five to ten (metal gear anything, gta anything, locoroco, patapon, and so on) truly awesome games, you'll quickly grow bored with it. But it's awesome because of the GBA, neogeo and snes emulators which work near-perfectly.

The DS just has so many games, it's a geekgasm. Plus, I much prefer the homebrew on DS, with of course a slight advantage in emulators to the PSP.

Get a DS and a PSP, both fat and already open to custom firmware lovin' on ebay, for the price of one psp or ds lite, is what I say. Both are very complimentary.

But seriously, DS.


----------



## KaliKot (Mar 31, 2008)

you're asking in a nintendo fansite what do you think you'll get?

I have both and I have this to say

DS for unique gaming experiences and a large library of unique games but...there's lots of casual and shovelware games if that's your taste

but the gems are really gooooood.

problems with the ds comes mainly from the small screen and awful speakers and shovelware crap and that most of the games are not really for the "hardcore" if you know what I mean

PSP meanwhile has a much thinner library than the ds but the games are on the hardcore side. The really disappointing thing is the lack of a second analog stick which hinders gameplay. The screen is good enough and there's an actual interface with the XMB, and there's SPORTS if thats your thing.

and i havent even mentioned the hombrew scene yet which just completely owns. in my opinion it blows the ds out of the water in this aspect and it has extra things like a web browser.

I never in my childhood times thought that I could fit a ps1, snes, megadrive, gameboy, gamegear, music and movies into 1 device (well theres the gp32x but thats another thing) and add to that the commercial games it has.

so overall the psp is more flexible but its just a traditional console experience in a portable package with the lack of a second analog =(

hell its your call really. I bought my ds first and loved it, but found the lack of hardcore gaming experiences disturbing since I dont have a console so i got myself a psp

ds for fun, new ways to play but more kiddie stuff, psp for hardcore traditional games and emulation but mostly mediocre commercial games for the system


----------



## feds4u (Mar 31, 2008)

Grew tired of my psp and sold it. It gets old quick. Looking forward to Pandora.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 31, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Grew tired of my psp and sold it. It gets old quick. Looking forward to Pandora.



You mean the new Pandora device (http://www.openpandora.org/) I hope, and not the Pandora battery lol


----------



## feds4u (Mar 31, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that's the one. Nice bit of kit isn't it?


----------

